# how would you build a cubby?



## mzimmers (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi, all -

I need to build a small cubby-hole box for the garage. Here's a really crude drawing:










I would like some input on the proper design for this. ordinarily, I would countersink and drill, but obviously I can't do that on both sides of a board.

Some loose project specs:

- the box is going to be about 18" square and 6" deep
- I was thinking about using 1/2" plywood
- it doesn't have to be super robust; more medium-duty

I realize that I haven't given a ton of information, but…any suggestions?

Thanks…

mz


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Um . . . 18 inches x 18 inches with all those dividers made out of 1/2" ply. (scratching head)

Am I reading it right ?? :-/


----------



## mzimmers (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes, that's right. I should have been more specific…my question was about ways to fasten the boards together. When making a T or L joint, I can just drill a hole and screw the two boards together, but…how about where the junctions look more like an X?


----------



## wooddon (Jul 11, 2007)

How about a shallow daddo and epoxy


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

Like Zuki, I wonder what ~6"x6"x2" and smaller spaces are for . . . but none of my business.

There's another term for what I'm trying to describe but I can't think of it right now. Anyway, a "lap" arrangement of dividers would have to be used, I would think. If using 1/2 ply, the vertical dividers would need to have a 1/2" x 1/2" x 3" slot cut in the "front" half of the six inch depth. And the horizontal dividers would need to have the same slot cut in the "back" half of their depth - at all the intersections. Put the verticals in first and then "lap" the horizontals - they should slide together at the intersections - like an old fashioned egg crate. At some places in your drawing this wouldn't work though.

Does that make sense? Someone help me out with the right term and perhaps post a sketch of what I'm trying to describe!


----------



## mzimmers (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi, Paul -

Yes, I understand what you're talking about…might be a good way to go.

This cubby is going to be used for keeping all of my cartridge reloading stuff organized and accessible. The bigger slots are for boxes containing dies, and the smaller ones are for ancillary stuff.

I also am intrigued by the dado idea that Don suggested. Given that this is going to be 1/2" plywood, which approach is more likely to resist warpage?

Thanks.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Perfect biscuit jointer application?


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

I think Paul's idea is fine. On the upper right you would see the ends of the crosspieces through the vertical.

As it is "approximately" 18" if you allow for 1/2" thickness you will get a strange number for each bin. 5 1/3rd on the right side, 2 5/12ths on the bottom left. Your 8 pocket cubbies will be around 1".

If you went to an antique or craft store you could probably see old type boxes used by printers back when type was hand set. That would give you a good visual on how to lay it out. Use 1/4" ply for the smaller cubbies. Make it separate and just slide it into the space.

the advantage is that you can stack them and cut them with a dado all at one time.

The aesthetic problem I have is having to look at all those plys on the edges. If you don't have a planer, or a friend with a planer, the boxes usually (at least in my area) have dimensioned hardwood at 1/2". Woodcraft and Rockler also offer fractional wood.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Ahhhh . . . I see Zimm. I though it was meant for something larger. Using 1/2" ply, each of the cubbies in the left column would be a little over 1 1/2" high (if my math is somewhat correct) and I was thinking "what sort of power tool or wood working equipment would he be stashing in there".

I have never used biscuits . . . so my vote would be for datos.

I noticed at HD they have small "planks" . . . like 4" wide x 10" long by 1/4" thick. This would maximise your interior space while at the same time limiting the amount of ply end grain showing.

Just my $0.02.


----------



## snowdog (Jul 1, 2007)

I am a fan of dados, lap joints and (as Paul said) old fashioned egg crate design when you can get a way with it.

Sounds like your making a "small box" where is Don? <smile>


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

I think the egg crate lap joints would work best. I would suggest that you gather up everything you want to put in this box and lay it out on a table. Then arrange it like you want it and put scrap pieces between. Try some 1/2 and some 1/4. I think you have some very small sections here and need to make sure that it will come out right. I've also built things like this with dados.


----------



## coloradoclimber (Apr 7, 2007)

I'll second Giz, biscuits and glue would put this together in a hurry. And be plenty strong for the size and weight you're talking about.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I'd use stopped dadoes for all the parts. I also think a few pull out box type drawers to take with you, & be closer to your project would be handy.


----------



## Woodminer (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm with Don N. I'd use shallow dado grooves and good glue, epoxy or Titebond 3.

I'd also concur with Sawdust2's comment about dimensional lumber for the uprights that will receive the dados. Not just for aesthetics, either. No voids or weak/soft plys to deal with if you use a slab of good ANY kind of wood. Heck you could resaw a 2×4 that was reasonably clear of loose knots!

And maybe hardboard or tempered board for the uprights and itty-bitty cubbies. Those are so small that no one could overload them to make 'em warp. Skinny works there. Plus it would ADD to the aesthetic with a nice variety of textures, yes?

I'm also an overkill sort of guy. If you need to hold 5 pounds of stuff on the shelves, I'll try to make it good enough for 50 pounds, but it won't come apart on ya! 8^)


----------



## mzimmers (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for the responses, guys. Since I don't own either a table saw or a jointer, I'll continue to ponder on the problem a bit more. I may give in and buy a jointer; I imagine that I could find some more uses for it.

I'll report back when I've made some progress.


----------



## olddutchman (Aug 17, 2007)

Don't forget about the router!! A few straight bits , couple clamps and straightedge will go a long long way too get dado and groove's. Glue is a must and skill saw gets You into bussiness


----------

